# Thread der Minimalisten



## nepomuk (24. Juli 2009)

High end-Foren gibt es zu genüge.
Ruten, Rollen, Equitment für hunderte Euros zu erwerben,
Gewässer bereisen, pachten, kaufen,
bleibt nur wenigen vorbehalten.

Der Erwerb dieser Vorzeigeobjekte bedeutet nicht das derjenige selbigen Umgang mit seinen Mitteln versteht...
oder jehmals verstehen wird


----------



## allrounderab (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*

und was willst du hier hören?
ob jemand mit stock und schwimmer da sitzt und köderfische fängt?


----------



## dirk-mann (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*

moin 

erkläre mir mal minimalistisch meinst damit kleine angeln oder besser gar keine angel

gruß dirk


----------



## nepomuk (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*

@dirk- mann,
so, oder so ähnlich.
Mich kotzt das getue um die Gerätehersteller gewaltig an.

Gerade  Anfänger werden mit einer Flut von Artikeln 
geködert, die keine Sau braucht.

Drop shot:
Uralte Sache


----------



## Baraccus (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*

Ich war mal Minimalist. Zu einer Zeit als das noch problemlos ging. Hatte nur ne 20g DAM Steckrute + ner DAM Quick Rolle 130 (ein Kugellager und Kunststoffspule). Hab 25DM Gezahlt damals und das Ding hat super funktioniert. Dazu 2 Blinker, 3 Gummifische und nen Spinner.

Vor allem die Rolle... die läuft heute noch 1a (13 Jahre alt mindestens). Hab mit der Combo etliche Hechte usw gefangen und hatte gar kein Verlangen nach was anderem.

Heute hält nichma ne Kombo fürs Doppelte das aus was meine packte. Nunja, heute hab ich 2 Rutenständer voll mit Ruten und noch mehr Rollen.


----------



## Jäger&Sammler (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*

Dieses Thema ist genau nach meinem Geschmack. #6

Der Haken fängt den Fisch, nicht der Werbeaufdruck...


----------



## MegabassDestroyer (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*

Dann können ja auch alle das gleiche Auto fahren oder die gleiche Kleidung tragen. Versteh den Thread bzw. dein Anliegen nicht. Du kannst doch weiter mit deiner DAM angeln, oder kauf dir das Zeugs von Lidl. Es ist super wie es ist. 

Der Haken fängt den fisch bestimmt nicht .


----------



## dirk-mann (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*

moin

ja früher wurden auch fische gefangen und heute sind größere und mehr drin
ich bin der meinung qualität hat ihren preis und markennamen stehen in den meisten fällen für qualität und ich bin bereit dafür gerne etwas mehr auszugeben

gruß dirk


----------



## MegabassDestroyer (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*

warum sollte jetzt mehr drinne sein? Der best Köder ist zu 100% der Köfi an diversen Systemen gefischt, der geht immer. Macht mir persönlich aber null fun.


----------



## dirk-mann (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*

moin

meinte mit mehr und größere drin das beim angeln mit der heutigen ausrüstung mehr drin ist nicht im wasser

gruß dirk


----------



## Ullov Löns (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*



nepomuk schrieb:


> High end-Foren gibt es zu genüge.
> Ruten, Rollen, Equitment für hunderte Euros zu erwerben,
> Gewässer bereisen, pachten, kaufen,
> bleibt nur wenigen vorbehalten.
> ...



Interessante Frage.



nepomuk schrieb:


> Eine Jackson STL pro Jerk   Rute  (WG bis 110 gr.,1,95m)
> "    Red Arc10300 von Spro Rolle
> "    Tuf-Line XP 0,28         Schnur
> 
> ...



So eine Kombo für mal knapp 250,- Tacken nenne ich mal wirklich minimalistisch.

Schaut man sich deine Gerätezusammenstellung mal an und liest dann nochmal den letzten Satz deines Eingangspostings, dann muß ich dir recht geben.



nepomuk schrieb:


> Der Erwerb dieser Vorzeigeobjekte bedeutet nicht das derjenige selbigen Umgang mit seinen Mitteln versteht...
> oder jehmals verstehen wird



Hier, hast du einen Bereich vergessen...



nepomuk schrieb:


> High end-Foren gibt es zu genüge.
> Ruten, Rollen, Equitment für hunderte Euros zu erwerben,
> Gewässer bereisen, pachten, kaufen,
> bleibt nur wenigen vorbehalten.



Das megateure Bootsangeln ist auch nicht jedem gekönnt. Viele können davon nur träumen,... du wohl nicht.



nepomuk schrieb:


> Der Motor, letztes noch Jahr gelobt,
> springt nach einjähriger Ruhepause nicht mehr an :v
> Zündkerze, Sprit ok.
> Es ist ein Mercury 4 stroke.
> Kann jemand einen Rat geben?:k



Spökenkieker.


----------



## HOX (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*

Ich brech gleich weg......wie geil ist das denn!
Danke Sundvogel, das hat mir den Abend am Schreibtisch deutlich versüßt!


----------



## Jose (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*

minimalistisch? super!
subversiver? superer!
minimalster subversiver? nepomuk!
danke @sundvogel für die 'history' nepomuks in relation zu seinem trööhööttröt hier.
was wollte nepomuk uns sagen?
hat da einer eine idee?


----------



## Baraccus (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*

Das sich gleich immer Leute auf den Schlips getreten fühlen, anders kann ich mir die Äußerungen hier nicht erklären.

Hab heute auch wesentlich teureres Gerät und auch etliches mehr... trotzdem weiß ich im Hinterkopf das dass nur ne Art Sucht ist die mir den Spaßfaktor erhöht. Fangen würd ich auch anders... nur bei den Ködern kann man keine Abstriche machen, da hab ich heute effektivere Sachen für so manche Situation.
Ab und zu packt mich fast die Lust mal wieder auf meine olle quick umzusatteln... war irgendwie einfacher, da ich z.Bsp. nicht ständig sorge hatte ob meine Sachen Kratzer bekommen und ich sie auch mal in Dreck legen konnte ohne schlechtes Gewissen.

PS: Wer keine Lust hat sich mal auf vernünftiger Kommunikationseben zu äußern solls doch lassen. Macht nen angenehmeres Klima. Streiten is wohl auch ne Sucht :q


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*

Uli, das war mal wieder geil!



sundvogel schrieb:


> Spökenkieker.




Hast Du Deinem Benutzertitel mal wieder alle Ehre gemacht!!!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*



Baraccus schrieb:


> Das sich gleich immer Leute auf den Schlips getreten fühlen, anders kann ich mir die Äußerungen hier nicht erklären.
> 
> Hab heute auch wesentlich teureres Gerät und auch etliches mehr... trotzdem weiß ich im Hinterkopf das dass nur ne Art Sucht ist die mir den Spaßfaktor erhöht. Fangen würd ich auch anders... nur bei den Ködern kann man keine Abstriche machen, da hab ich heute effektivere Sachen für so manche Situation.
> Ab und zu packt mich fast die Lust mal wieder auf meine olle quick umzusatteln... war irgendwie einfacher, da ich z.Bsp. nicht ständig sorge hatte ob meine Sachen Kratzer bekommen und ich sie auch mal in Dreck legen konnte ohne schlechtes Gewissen.
> ...



Warum legst Du "teure" Sachen nicht auf den Boden? Sind nur Angelsachen, die kommen bei mir immer auf den Boden, Steinpackung etc - oder dürfen die eventuell nicht dreckig oder verkratzt werden weil man sie doch als Prestigeobjekt braucht? 

Keine Abstriche bei den Ködern? Der Köfi ist und bleibt beim Raubfischangeln sicher der effektivste Köder, beim Friedfischangeln wenn es um reine Effektivität geht (also einfach möglichst viele Fische fangen) ist Wurm/Made/Mais ganz vorne, da braucht es keine "neuen" Sachen. Naturköder können eh nicht neu sein, oder?

Das alles entscheidende Wort hier von Dir ist *Spaßfaktor *- wenn der stimmt, ist alles gerechtfertigt... #6


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Spökenkieker


 

@uli

Erklärt es mal einem Südländer: Was is´n das? Ich kann es mir zwar denken, aber dennoch...#h


----------



## MegabassDestroyer (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*

Hey Stefan, wie gehst du mit deinem Auto um? 

Mich würde es ärgern. Gerade beim Landen von Fischen ist man ziemlich auf den Fisch fokussiert und vergisst mal schnell alles andere.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*

Wenn Du mein Auto siehst weiss du das - ich mache es sicher nicht absichtlich kaputt, aber wie beim Angelgerät: Es sind nur Sachen, wenn ein Kratzer dran ist dann ist das eben so... 

Eine Rolle wird nicht schlechter nur weil das Gehäuse einen Kratzer hat oder ein paar Flecken am Griff sind, oder? Ich finde einfach das man da auch sieht wie wichtig es manchen halt ist, das die Ausrüstung eben auch von anderen erkannt und bestaunt wird. Manche brauchen das, anderen ist das egal...


----------



## dirk-mann (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> @uli
> 
> Erklärt es mal einem Südländer: Was is´n das? Ich kann es mir zwar denken, aber dennoch...#h



moin

mir kannst das auch mal erklären
weiß nicht so recht was er uns mit dem tread sagen will mit seiner bootscombo finde ich ihn aber bestimmt minimalistisch

gruß dirk


----------



## MegabassDestroyer (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*

Ich kaufe mir auch gerne neues Tackle bzw. tausche einiges aus. Beschädigungen vermindern leider den Verkaufswert. Sicherlich sind das Gebrauchsgegenstände, trotzdem gehe ich sorgsam mit den Klamotten um. 

Jeder wie er möchte.


----------



## Baraccus (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*

Andere interessieren mich da gar nicht, mich selber stört es. Und wenn du an der Spulenkante n par ordentliche Macken hast ist das sehr wohl n Problem, nämlich für die Schnur. Und am effektivsten sind für mich nicht die Naturköder.... effektiver sind für MICH Kunstköder. Immer verfügbar, super haltbar und alle Größen und Formen die ich brauche. Köderfische u.o. Würmer sind umständlicher in Lagerung, Transport, Beschaffung usw. und mehr fange ich mit denen nicht "unbedingt". Vom Prinzip her sind sie also uneffizienter für mich. 
Akzeptiert doch einfach mal das die Umstände nich für alle gleich sind, wer viel Geld hat, kann seine Stellas von mir aus aufn Boden pfeffern... würd ich warscheinlich auch machen. Und wer immer und überall seine Köfis und Würmer findet, für den sind sie effektiver in diesem Fall. Und nu gibts noch n Keks für alle, vertragt euch.


----------



## Ollek (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*



nepomuk schrieb:


> High end-Foren gibt es zu genüge.
> Ruten, Rollen, Equitment für hunderte Euros zu erwerben,
> Gewässer bereisen, pachten, kaufen,
> bleibt nur wenigen vorbehalten.
> ...



 Keine Sorge Nepomuk dein Thread ist berechtigt und deine von "Sherlok Sundvogel" recherchierte Kombo einer Jackson und Redarc ist gegenüber denen die z.B.





> Daiwa Lunas, Luvias, Certates und Branzinos


|sagnix im Gebrauch haben sicher als minimalistisch zu betrachten. qvon den Ruten wollen wir erst gar nicht reden...)

|rolleyesAber dein "Ozeanriese" mit 4 PS der nach einem Jahr Garage auch noch schlecht anspringt ist nun wirklich ein Wiederspruch deinerseits der Kritik bzw. Unverständnis bezüglich deines Eingangspost heraufbeschwört.

Wie du bei so einem "Vermögen" für Angelzeugs allgemein einen Minimalistenthread eröffnen kannst ist mir fraglich, das geht ja schon in den High End bereich. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Achja Ulli bevor ich es vergesse,









   Das hast du wirklich ganz ganz toll gemacht und ich bin sehr stolz auf dich.

:vik:Aber bitte gib mir das Buch darüber was ich dir geliehen habe auch mal zurück,andere wollen es auch mal haben 

Gruss #h


----------



## Ullov Löns (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> @uli
> 
> Erklärt es mal einem Südländer: Was is´n das? Ich kann es mir zwar denken, aber dennoch...#h





dirk-mann schrieb:


> moin
> 
> mir kannst das auch mal erklären



Moin, Spöckenkieker kommt aus dem Plattdeutschen und meint sowas wie Schnacker oder Spukseher oder eben Geschichtenerzähler. Meine Oma hat das immer "liebevoll-tadelnd" zu mir gesagt, wenn ich Quatsch erzählt habe.



dirk-mann schrieb:


> weiß nicht so recht was er uns mit dem tread sagen will mit seiner bootscombo finde ich ihn aber bestimmt minimalistisch



Gerade zum Bootsangeln braucht man doch wirklich keine Combo für 250,- Euro. Und wer sich einen Aussenborder für mehr als 1000,- Euro leisten kann - wer weiß, vielleicht gehört sogar noch ein Boot dazu, ein Hänger sowieso - angelt doch nicht minimalistisch.
Die Gerätezusammenstellung könnte man sicher auch nochmal diskutieren - völlig unabhängig von den Marken die da auftauchen.

Minimalistisch angeln hat zunächst nichts mit dem Preis des Equipments zu tun, sondern eher mit seiner Ausgestaltung. Ich angel fast nur minimalistisch. Spinnkombo und eine Tasche mit Köder ansonsten nur noch eine Köderbox und vielleicht einen Kescher dabei.

Das ist minimalistisch.


----------



## Gunnar. (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*

DER ist gut. Man achte auf die Feinheiten....

sundvogel 
*Spökenkieker-Erkenner*
*|muahah:|muahah:*


----------



## gründler (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*

Zitat von *nepomuk* 

 
_Der Motor, letztes noch Jahr gelobt,_
_springt nach einjähriger Ruhepause nicht mehr an :v_
_Zündkerze, Sprit ok._
_Es ist ein Mercury 4 stroke._
_Kann jemand einen Rat geben?:k_




_Die kleinen schwarzen Klickstecker die am schlauch sind an tank und Motor richtig anzuschließen(mit dem Pfeil nach oben) beudet manchmal weniger triezepschmerz und schont die nerven._

Je kürrt je gern sölbst klönen! 

_Sorry für Ot aber der tip ist Goldwert|wavey:_

_Ach so,Ich bin uch minimalischt,ich betreibe mei Hobby mit viel Ufwand,und fange minimalschische fische_


_lg_


----------



## daci7 (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*


wir reden hier doch übers angeln. das ist einfach mal ein hobby und an hobbys kann man nich "logisch" rumargumentieren.
manche brauchen nen 1a gepfegtes auto mit 2344654 umbauten, andere interessieren sich nicht dafür, fahren lada und geben ihr geld lieber für fußballspiele aus. 
wichtig dabei ist doch, dass man den spaß daran nicht verliert und das einem das hobby nen ausgleich/eine bereicherung für sein restliches leben bietet.
ich interessiere mich nullkommagarnicht für mode, autos, hightech usw, dafür gebe ich im jahr mehrere hundert euronen für konzerte und festivals aus |rolleyes (und ja, für studenten ist das nicht wenig, also luxus )

ich hatte früher spaß daran "minimalistisch" mit stock, schnur, korken und haken im hafen irgendwelche köderfische zu fangen. heutzutage geh ich lieber spinnen oder ansitzen auf räuber und hab mich da an gewisse "standarts" gewöhnt. ich bin mir zwar sicher, dass meine art der angelei von vielen hier als "minimalistisch" angesehen werden würde, für mich ists gerade richtig und wieder andere würden sich drüber aufregen was denn der ganze luxus soll. 

es ist ein hobby, also an sich luxus. so what?! wenn leute spaß dran haben sich mit absolutem high-end-gerät zu beschäftigen, lange auf DIE toprolle hinsparen und diese dann dementsprechend "sorgfältig" behandeln und pflegen ist das genauso sinnvoll oder gerechtfertigt wie leute die ihr hobby eher darin sehen am wasser zu sitzen und den haken reizuhalten und zu beobachten.
und zum oberbegriff "angeln" gehören nunmal alle variationen dessen 

grüße, david


----------



## Andal (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*

Ich gehe mit einer sehr feinen, handgemachten Avonrute, einer Centrepinrolle und nur ganz wenig Zubehör in einer Sitzbox an den Fluss. Wenig Ausrüstung, alles sehr leicht zu transportieren. Das gibt mir die Beweglichkeit im Revier, so kann ich meinen Zielfischen folgen. Meine Art des Minimalismus. Wenig Ausrüstung, aber die ist dann von bester Qualität. Ich bin nicht reich genug, mir haufenweise billigen Ramsch zu kaufen. :g


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich gehe mit einer sehr feinen, handgemachten Avonrute, einer Centrepinrolle und nur ganz wenig Zubehör in einer Sitzbox an den Fluss. Wenig Ausrüstung, alles sehr leicht zu transportieren. Das gibt mir die Beweglichkeit im Revier, so kann ich meinen Zielfischen folgen. Meine Art des Minimalismus. Wenig Ausrüstung, aber die ist dann von bester Qualität. Ich bin nicht reich genug, mir haufenweise billigen Ramsch zu kaufen. :g



|good:|good:|good:


----------



## Ullov Löns (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*



Ollek schrieb:


> :vik:Aber bitte gib mir das Buch darüber was ich dir geliehen habe auch mal zurück,andere wollen es auch mal haben



Meinst du mich mit diesem Gelaber?


----------



## jungangler 93 (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*

cool wie sich leute im internet immr wieder neu erfinden.

für mich ist meine neue penn sargus (50 euro), als schüler, schon ziemlicher luxus. aber ich freu mich wenn halt, wenn nicht andauernd perücken drauf sind und sie vernünftig spult. dazu fisch ich ne jenzi avolon bis 30g (70 euro). mit 3 spinnern in der tasche gehts, dann an den fluss. Viel spass, schöne Forellen, dass beteutet für mich angeln. ob es minimalistisch oder ok oder beschissen ist soll jeder selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Jäger&Sammler (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*



MegabassDestroyer schrieb:


> Der Haken fängt den fisch bestimmt nicht .


Doch, tut er...


----------



## WickedWalleye (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*



Jäger&Sammler schrieb:


> Doch, tut er...



Nein, tut er nicht.


----------



## Jäger&Sammler (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Nein, tut er nicht.


Aber 100 Pro tut er das!


----------



## WickedWalleye (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*

Der Haken weiß ja nichtmal wo's Fische gibt. |supergri


----------



## Jäger&Sammler (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*

Ohne Haken kein Fisch. Der Haken steht an erster Stelle.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*

Haken und Schnur sind die direkte Verbindung zum Fisch.

Ich finde aber so Sachen wie Rute, Rolle etc doch ganz brauchbar, auch wenn Haken und Schnur ausreichen würden. *Das* wäre dann wirklich minimalistisch, höchstens noch ein Wickelbrettchen dazu. Hat uns als Kindern eine Menge Spaß gemacht!


----------



## Dart (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*



Jäger&Sammler schrieb:


> Ohne Haken kein Fisch. Der Haken steht an erster Stelle.


Die wenigsten Fische beißen auf einen blanken Haken,wohl eher auf den Köder:q
Ich hoffe du kennst den Unterschied zwischen Haken die sich leicht aufbiegen...und den Anderen


----------



## nepomuk (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*

Danke für alle Beiträge,
mein Statement kommt noch...
Swen|pftroest:


----------



## WickedWalleye (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*



Jäger&Sammler schrieb:


> Ohne Haken kein Fisch. Der Haken steht an erster Stelle.



Aha, und deswegen fängt der Haken den Fisch und nicht der Angler?

|rolleyes


----------



## Pikepauly (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*

@Nepomuk

Ich glaube Uli hat wieder jemanden erwischt.


@Nepomuk

Ich hoffe der Motor läuft wieder!


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*

Eigentlich sollte man über solche Trööts immer direkt informiert werden!!!:q


----------



## Jäger&Sammler (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Aha, und deswegen fängt der Haken den Fisch und nicht der Angler?


Willst es wohl partout nicht kapieren. #c


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*



Jäger&Sammler schrieb:


> Willst es wohl partout nicht kapieren. #c



Ich versteh es auch nicht so ganz!

Bitte erkläre es doch mal genauer...#h


----------



## Jäger&Sammler (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*

Das überlasse ich Euch.


----------



## Dart (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ich versteh es auch nicht so ganz!
> 
> Bitte erkläre es doch mal genauer...#h


Welche Farbe und Form hat nochmal der optimale Futtereimer:q
Cheers Reiner:vik:


----------



## Jäger&Sammler (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*

Majoeimer aber explizit Majoeimer!


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*



Dart schrieb:


> Welche Farbe und Form hat nochmal der optimale Futtereimer:q
> Cheers Reiner:vik:





Hier nochmal zum nachlesen...

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=66048


----------



## caddel (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*

Aber der Majoeimer muß von Mosella sein.:q


----------



## BallerNacken (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*

warum schreibt der TE eigentlich nicht mehr? :q

mööp überlesen...hat sich ja schon gemeldet...sry

wer lesen kann is klar im vorteil


----------



## BigGamer (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*

Pah ich hab nen Markeneimer ihr Aussenseiter-Banausen


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*

Ich hoffe aber keinen Deutschen?

Japanische Import-Eimer sind momentan Stand der Technik!

Megabass ist bekannt für die besten Futtereimer ever!


----------



## BigGamer (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*

Oha, dann aber schnell her mit dem Link, ich muss schließlich auf der Höhe der Zeit bleiben 
Raus mit dem popligen deutschen Obi-Eimer!


----------



## Dart (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*



BigGamer schrieb:


> Pah ich hab nen Markeneimer ihr Aussenseiter-Banausen


Da überkommt mich der Neid:c
So....wirst du nienich ein Minimalist, du Banause


----------



## caddel (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*

Stellt Shimano eigentlich Eimer her?
Das wärsdann.Son minimalistischer TP-Eimer.:q


----------



## caddel (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*



BigGamer schrieb:


> Oha, dann aber schnell her mit dem Link, ich muss schließlich auf der Höhe der Zeit bleiben
> Raus mit dem popligen deutschen Obi-Eimer!



|bigeyes Mit was fürn Eimer gehst Du ans Wasser????|bigeyes

Das ist ja nicht nur minimal, das ist ja schon fast asozial:q:q
Orangefarbener Obi-Eimer und dann bestimmt noch ohne Deckel.:q:q:q


----------



## Breamhunter (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*

Ich glaub ich habe gerade ein Dujardin :g


----------



## BigGamer (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*

wirklich minimalistisch ist, keinen Eimer zu benutzen und die Pampe in der Hosentasche zu transportieren:q



caddel schrieb:


> |bigeyes Mit was fürn Eimer gehst Du ans Wasser????|bigeyes
> 
> Das ist ja nicht nur minimal, das ist ja schon fast asozial:q:q
> Orangefarbener Obi-Eimer und dann bestimmt noch ohne Deckel.:q:q:q


 
Wie konnte ich nur!:q
Jetzt lachen mich bestimmt alle aus, selbst die angelnden Obi-Mitarbeiter!:q


----------



## Borg (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hier nochmal zum nachlesen...
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=66048



Was für ein geiler Thread!!! |muahah:#g....den kannte ich noch net. Iss ja der reinste Schenkelklopfer! Damit haste mir auf jeden Fall den Abend gerettet!

Danke und Gruß
Borg


----------



## chivas (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*



BigGamer schrieb:


> wirklich minimalistisch ist, keinen Eimer zu benutzen und die Pampe in der Hosentasche zu transportieren:q



ne hosentasche ist minimalistisch?


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*

Also ich nehm eigentlich den alten Zinkeimer von Oma. Soll haltbarer sein als der neumodische Japanplastekram.


----------



## RheinBarbe (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*

Ich bin HighTech Fischer, nehme immer 2 Eimer mit. Das sind 100% mehr Eimer als ihr mitnehmt!!


----------



## daci7 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*

in fachkreisen munkelt man ja, dass die japaner an ner neuen eimertechnologie arbeiten und dabei verschiedenene weltraumgetestete, atmungsaktive, synthetische, fluoreszierende und federleichte materialien die drücke bis 300bar aushalten sollen verwenden. natürlich dann auch in japanrot erhältlich, mit fang- und werksgarantie.
sollen angeblich ende 2010 auf den markt kommen und es ist auch eine neue rollenserie geplant, abgestimmt auf gewicht und schmelztemperatur des eimers! aber pssst. von mir habt ihr nichts!
:m

zum thema: ich hab grad meine ausrüstung fürn urlaub zusammengestellt und dabei passt alles (außer der rute) in eine große tupperdose (inkl. rolle mit ersatzspule) =) naja, hab ja auch nich so viel platz im rucksack :q

grüße, david

______________
Lieber Rattenfänger in Hameln als Maustreiber bei Microsoft ...


----------



## WickedWalleye (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*



Jäger&Sammler schrieb:


> Willst es wohl partout nicht kapieren. #c



Ganz ruhig. |pftroest:

"Der Haken fängt den Fisch" weil "Der Haken steht an erster Stelle" 		.  Ist ok, ich habe es jetzt endlich kapiert und werde meine Haken dahingehend dressieren.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte man über solche Trööts immer direkt informiert werden!!!:q


Jo , wobei leider von vorne herein klar ist, dass aneinander vorbei geredet werden wird, und eher angezofft als was konstruktives bei raus kommt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*

Die Frage ist gar nicht mal schlecht gestellt - wenn man genauer drauf rum denkt, vlt. sogar mehr als der TE gedacht: 
Minimalisten, minimal, aha. Ein *Minimum* wird gesucht. *Und das ist nicht nichts*, sondern eine untere Schranke.

Als *mit nichts* habe ich schon Fisch ohne alles gefangen - mit der Hand. :m
Oder gleich mit dem Kescher.  Einfach nur ins Wasser halten, Pelletbomber schwimmen da einfach so rein - nix Angel. :m
Wenn ich angeln als mit Haken verstehe, dann eine Handleine. War genial die Gründlinge auf Sicht zu beangeln. Ein kleines Stöckchen ermöglichte bessere Führung, eine etwas längeres geschmeidiges mehr Spaß. Alles selber eben geschnitten und geschnitzt, *Hasel-Rods sind klasse #6*, wenn man vorher keine hat. Und dann kommt man besser an die größeren Exemplare. 

Weiter weg geht aber nicht. Also gabs ja schon sowas wie Rollen. Einfach ne "Sehne" drauf, eine Bambusrute mit Ringen!, und eine einfache Pose vom Onkel, Haken und Wurm, das erste 20cm Rotauge aus der Strömung im Bach war kapital! #6

Damit konnte man aber nicht auf Hechte gehen, das bricht, war klar. 
Die ersten Hechte wurde alle mit der Wäschestange gefangen, oder mit dem Großkescher auis Hühnerdraht. :m
Ein 50cm Hecht war ein großer Fisch, richtig aufregend. Und ganz minimalistisch wurde die Rute selber gebaut, die Spitze aus einer Glasfaserstange, selber geschnitzt. Alles angepaßt und getestet. Und sowas hat dann gehalten. Ohne Rolle, KöFi + Hechtstippen.

Aber viel besser waren langen Teleskopruten, 4m bis 6m, aus Glasfaser und mit ca. 50-60 DM schon sehr sehr teuer, damals als man jeden Zehner aufwendig in Stunden verdienen musste. Eine Rolle für 89 DM war superteuer.
Man konnte damit aber erheblich mehr und erheblich größere Fische fangen, und mit fortschreitender Technik immer mehr. 
Die sündhaft teure 6m Kohlefaserrute von DAM lag bei gut 200 DM. Nur mangelte es ihr lange eigentlich an einer passenden Rolle, über +400g Rolle machte das nicht gerade einfacher. Die kleinen Rollen hatten oft Aussetzer bei großen Fischen, alles weiche Glasfaser und Carbonmaterial der ersten Stunde auch. Fische von 10-15Pfd audwärts waren nicht sicher zu bändigen. Aber es wurde eben besser mit jeder Materialgeneration, die Ruten mit mehr Rückgrat, schnellerem Anschlag, leichter und feiner, länger ausdauernd und konzentriert zu halten. Und werfen macht für sich schon Spass, besonders wenn das Gerät passend mitspielt.

Heute habe ich annähernd einen einfachen idealen Zustand erreicht, und der bedeutet für mich das *Minimum*, das worunter ich nicht mehr will:

- Ruten, die jedem möglichen Fisch standhalten können,
- Rollen, die jedem möglichen Fisch standhalten können,
- Schnüre, die jedem möglichen Fisch standhalten können.
- Haken, die jedem möglichen Fisch standhalten können.
- Kleinzeuge, , die jedem möglichen Fisch standhalten können.

Das ganze so leicht, wie *für mich* gut und komfortabel und konzentriert erträglich, aber eben so robust und zuverlässig, dass ich mir keine Sorgen mehr machen muss, wenn da ein "Grosser" anbeißt. Der macht nur noch mehr Spaß, aber keine Sorgen mehr! #6

Und was das kostet, muss das eben minimal kosten! :m


----------



## Dart (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*



AngelDet schrieb:


> - Ruten, die jedem möglichen Fisch standhalten können,
> - Rollen, die jedem möglichen Fisch standhalten können,
> - Schnüre, die jedem möglichen Fisch standhalten können.
> - Haken, die jedem möglichen Fisch standhalten können.
> ...


Besser kann man Minimalanforderungen kaum definieren...klasse.#6
LG, Reiner#h


----------



## WickedWalleye (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*

Lieber "Jäger&Sammler",

da ich deiner PN entnehme, daß du immer noch nicht begreifst, warum deine Aussage Blödsinn ist will ich doch nochmal drauf eingehen.

Ein Haken findet den Fisch nicht, ein Haken lockt den Fisch nicht, ein Haken treibt sich auch nicht von allein in das Maul des Fisches und zu guter letzt landet der Haken den Fisch nicht.

Und deswegen fängt der Haken den Fisch nicht, sondern der Angler.

Ich hoffe du hast es jetzt verstanden. 

LG, WW


----------



## BigGamer (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Und deswegen fängt der Haken den Fisch nicht, sondern der Angler.


 
Der Angler mithilfe des Hakens und anderer Utensilien:m


----------



## Jäger&Sammler (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*

So schaut's aus. Ohne Haken kein Fisch aber er legt ja Wert drauf das auszudiskutieren.


----------



## Dart (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Lieber "Jäger&Sammler",
> 
> da ich deiner PN entnehme, daß du immer noch nicht begreifst, warum deine Aussage Blödsinn ist will ich doch nochmal drauf eingehen.
> 
> ...


Moin WW
Wenn du mit dem User schon per p.n. komunizierst, solltest du das besser nicht in dieser Form öffentlich posten, sondern eure Mißverständnisse weiter per p.n. klären.
Dat is net die feine Art.#d
Just my 2 cents, Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Jäger&Sammler (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*



Dart schrieb:


> Dat is net die feine Art.#d


Welch wahre Worte...


----------



## WickedWalleye (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*

... aber vielleicht interessiert es auch Andere, warum gewisse Sprichwörter, die vielleicht gerade mal zum Thema passen, nicht sonderlich gut durchdacht sind... |kopfkrat

Ich mache den Inhalt von PNs nicht öffentlich, das wäre in der Tat nicht fein.


----------



## BigGamer (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*



Jäger&Sammler schrieb:


> So schaut's aus. Ohne Haken kein Fisch aber er legt ja Wert drauf das auszudiskutieren.


 
ich denk er meint, dass der Haken alleine keinen Fisch fängt, sondern dass da auch Schnur, Köder und Angler etc dazugehören.


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Die Frage ist gar nicht mal schlecht gestellt - wenn man genauer drauf rum denkt, vlt. sogar mehr als der TE gedacht:
> Minimalisten, minimal, aha. Ein *Minimum* wird gesucht. *Und das ist nicht nichts*, sondern eine untere Schranke.
> 
> Als *mit nichts* habe ich schon Fisch ohne alles gefangen - mit der Hand. :m
> ...





Lob und Anerkennung für diese Definition!!!#6#6#6



Obwohl das Minimalistigste auch noch einen Heidenspaß macht!
Hab nämlich meinen beiden Buben letztens gezeigt wie man Bachforellen und Koppen mit der Hand und mit dem Kescher fängt...:q


----------



## WickedWalleye (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*

Es geht auch ohne Haken.

Habe dieses Jahr auf Fehmarn 21 Fische ohne Haken gefangen. :q

Dann gibt's natürlich noch so anderes Zeugs wie Netze, Senken, Reusen, Dynamit...


----------



## BigGamer (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Dann gibt's natürlich noch so anderes Zeugs wie Netze, Senken, Reusen, Dynamit...


 
Das hat mit Angelsport doch nix mehr zu tun

Ausserdem fehlt da das beste, der Drill!:m


----------



## WickedWalleye (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*



BigGamer schrieb:


> Ausserdem fehlt da das beste, der Drill!:m



Stimmt hab ich vergessen - ein Haken drillt den Fisch auch nicht. :m


----------



## MFT-Ralf (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Es geht auch ohne Haken.
> 
> Habe dieses Jahr auf Fehmarn 21 Fische ohne Haken gefangen. :q
> 
> Dann gibt's natürlich noch so anderes Zeugs wie Netze, Senken, Reusen, Dynamit...




Dürften dann wohl Hornies, auf Seidenfäden, gewesen sein....

Ganz uralte dänische Tradition würde Georg (Lolland) jetzt sagen.

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Jäger&Sammler (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*

BigGamer => 





WickedWalleye schrieb:


> "Der Haken fängt den Fisch" weil "Der Haken steht an erster Stelle". Ist ok, ich habe es jetzt endlich kapiert


----------



## goeddoek (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Dürften dann wohl Hornies, auf Seidenfäden, gewesen sein....
> 
> Ganz uralte dänische Tradition würde Georg (Lolland) jetzt sagen.
> 
> ...




In diesem Fall würde ich sogar soweit gehen und sagen "uralte ostfriesische Tradition, von Dänen aufgegriffen und weiterentwickelt"  :q :q

Ist ja fast wie Budden oder Pöttern, wie einige sagen.


----------



## BigGamer (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*

Ist Pöddern nicht verboten?


----------



## WickedWalleye (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*

Zitieren ganz oder garnicht.



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Ist ok, ich habe es jetzt endlich kapiert *und werde meine Haken dahingehend dressieren.*



Leider gehorchen die Dinger irgendwie nicht, Kühlschrank ist immer noch leer...


----------



## Jäger&Sammler (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*

Übrigens ist es dem Fisch auch vollkommen schnurz piep egal ob auf der Rute der Markenname steht und was sie gekostet hat. Daher fängt der Haken den Fisch.


----------



## goeddoek (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*



BigGamer schrieb:


> Ist Pöddern nicht verboten?



Wär mir neu #c

Nur, damit wir das gleiche meinen - 'n Haufen fetter Würmer auf Wollfaden aufgezogen, vertüdelt und am Besenstiel ins Wasser gedippt 

Hab ich aber auch in Deutschland schon ewig nicht mehr gemacht, ist also durchaus möglich, das man das nicht mehr darf.


----------



## WickedWalleye (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*



Jäger&Sammler schrieb:


> Übrigens ist es dem Fisch auch vollkommen schnurz piep egal ob auf der Rute der Markenname steht und was sie gekostet hat.



Da geb ich dir natürlich recht, das macht das Sprichwort aber auch nicht wahrer.

Aber ich hör jetzt auf und überlasse Dir das letzte Wort. :m


----------



## BigGamer (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Hab ich aber auch in Deutschland schon ewig nicht mehr gemacht, ist also durchaus möglich, das man das nicht mehr darf.


 
Ich hab mal gegoogelt, aber so ganz sicher weiß ichs immer noch nicht...
Meine es aber gehört zu haben...


----------



## chivas (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*

au man xD

schmeiß nen haken ins wasser und fang so nen fisch xD

vielleicht hieß das früher mal "am haken hängt der fisch" und nen nuschler hat aus dem hängt nen fängt gemacht 

ich hab jedenfalls auch schon fische ohne haken gefangen...

im übrigen ist es nem fisch egal, der an ner aalschnüre hängt, ob die von nem "angler" reingeworfen wurde.

keiner hat recht |bla:


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Heute habe ich annähernd einen einfachen idealen Zustand erreicht, und der bedeutet für mich das *Minimum*, das worunter ich nicht mehr will:
> 
> - Ruten, die jedem möglichen Fisch standhalten können,
> - Rollen, die jedem möglichen Fisch standhalten können,
> ...



Prinzipiell sehr schönes Posting Detlef, nur mit "jedem möglichen Fisch standhalten können" tue ich mich schwer... Das schließt dann in freien Gewässern wie Flüssen ja schon sehr große Fische ein, und da gibt es einfach Grenzen.

Würde deswegen eher den "maximal als Zielfisch zu erwartenden" Fisch annehmen, wirklich große Welse oder ähnliches landet man ohne passende Ausrüstung nur unter glücklichen Umständen... (Freies Wasser, keine Hindernisse, etc)

Aber sonst gebe ich Dir recht, die Hasel-Stippe war eine Riesen-Gaudi, auch wenn einem ab und an mal ein Fisch die Grenzen aufgezeigt hat. Aber ich glaube daher kommt es das ich heute noch ab und an mit der Kopfrute losziehe, einfach weil es so direkt und ohne Brimborium ist (ich habe keine Plateaus etc...). Back to the Roots ist ab und an echt geil, aber ich möchte auch auf meine moderne Ausrüstung nicht verzichten!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*



Jäger&Sammler schrieb:


> Übrigens ist es dem Fisch auch vollkommen schnurz piep egal ob auf der Rute der Markenname steht und was sie gekostet hat. Daher fängt der Haken den Fisch.



Hoffentlich steht auf dem Haken kein Hersteller... :m

Und wenn doch dann vermutlich so klein das der Fisch es nicht lesen kann, noch mal Glück gehabt! :vik:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Prinzipiell sehr schönes Posting Detlef, nur mit "jedem möglichen Fisch standhalten können" tue ich mich schwer... Das schließt dann in freien Gewässern wie Flüssen ja schon sehr große Fische ein, und da gibt es einfach Grenzen.


Ich hab da erstmal an jemandens Spruch gedacht: "Welse sind Weicheier!"  also nicht immer so schwierig. 



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Würde deswegen eher den "maximal als Zielfisch zu erwartenden" Fisch annehmen, wirklich große Welse oder ähnliches landet man ohne passende Ausrüstung nur unter glücklichen Umständen... (Freies Wasser, keine Hindernisse, etc)


Das macht sowieso den Unterschied, logo! Zielfisch ist schon entscheidend. 

Wenn der 9m Hausen die Donau runter kommt und sich am Zander-GuFi-hakt , sieht man ganz sicher nicht viel vom Fisch. :q
Der Grauwal, der unter der Pilke durchschwimmt, geht natürlich genausowenig. Hauptsache, man piesackt und ärgert den nicht auch noch zu doll. 

Aber das beglückende an dem heute relativ vielfältig und mit unterschiedlichen Beträgen durchaus zu bezahlende Angelgröß+Kleingerät ist ja auch, dass man nicht a priori bei Überraschungsfischen chancenlos ist, sonders durchaus fighten und was draus machen kann. Keine 100% Sicherheit, aber auch nicht so weit von weg.

Ich verwende z.B. Wirbel, die kosten fast 40 Cent = 0,40 EUR p. Stück. |bigeyes
Aber die tun das, was ein Wirbel soll, haben grandiose feine und stabile Einhänger, einfach top! Ist das Luxus, zuviel Geld? |kopfkrat 
Kein Schnurdrall (ich fische sehr gerne und viel Spinner!) und ein bombensicherer Drill ist mir das aber wert. Kostet auf Dauer auch ein bischen, wer gibt schon gerne 50 EUR nur für eine nichtmal handvoll Wirbel aus. :q
Zum GuFieren oder Blinkern mit großer Hängergefahr nehme ich diese aber praktisch nicht, das wäre mir schon zuviel Verschwendung.


----------



## u-see fischer (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*

Ich für mein Teil gehe gerne "minimalistisch" Angeln.
Für mich heißt das, dass ich nur das Equitment für die jeweilige Angelart mitnehme. Soll heißen, wenn ich zum Rhein feedern gehe, habe ich meine Feederrute, Rutenständer (Dreibein), Futter (Inkl. Hakenköder), Kescher und in meiner Tasche diverses Kleinzeug (Haken, Futterkörbe, Hakenlöser und Vorfachmaterial) dabei.
Damit es keinen Aufschrei gibt, Papiere, Messer, etwas zum trinken und essen passt zusätzlich in meine Tasche. Ein Maßband brauche ich nicht, Fische die min. über Mindesmaß sind, gehen wieder zurück.

Diese minimalistische Ausrüstung ist auch desshalb erforderlich, da ich dann meistens auch ca. 1 KM bis zu meiner Angelstelle gehen muss. Angel gerne an Stellen ohne großem Angeldruck:q


----------



## Blechkate (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*

Hallo,
also der Haken fängt keinen Fisch. Das macht der Angler. Ohne Angler kommt der Haken nur bis zur Auslage des Angelgeschäfts.
Übrigens erzielt z.B. beim Fussball der Spieler das Tor und nicht der Schuh. 
Zum eigentlichen Thema, sicherlich braucht man zum Fische fangen kein teures Angelzeug, schaden kann es aber auch nicht. Es ist wie bei jedem Hobby, mit der Zeit wird die Ausrüstung hochwertiger. Ob das nötig ist, sei jedem selbst überlassen. 
Außerdem steigert neues Tackle ja auch ungemein die Motivation.  

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Ollek (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*

Das hier nenn ich "Minimalistisch" :m (so gefunden im Netz)


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*



Ollek schrieb:


> Das hier nenn ich "Minimalistisch" :m (so gefunden im Netz)




Oh, siehe da!|bigeyes

Hermine aus Harry Potter geht auch angeln...#6


----------



## Katteker (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Wär mir neu #c
> 
> Nur, damit wir das gleiche meinen - 'n Haufen fetter Würmer auf Wollfaden aufgezogen, vertüdelt und am Besenstiel ins Wasser gedippt
> 
> Hab ich aber auch in Deutschland schon ewig nicht mehr gemacht, ist also durchaus möglich, das man das nicht mehr darf.



Wäre mir auch neu, dass es verboten wäre. Angel auch regelmäßig an einem Gewässer, bei dem einige Seitengräben nur zum Pöddern freigegeben sind. Anderes Angeln ist dort garnicht gestattet.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*

Das muss sich auf sowas wie folgende (Dampfblasen-)Titelgeschichten der Pettaner-Zeitung beziehen: :m

*Pöddern - eine ostfriesische Unsitte!
Nur noch mit toten und vorher sorgfältig 
betäubten und abgestochenen Würmern!  *


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ich hab da erstmal an jemandens Spruch gedacht: "Welse sind Weicheier!"  also nicht immer so schwierig.



Bei den kleinen nicht...

Allerdings würde ich mir nich anmaßen mit "normalem" Spinngerät gegen einen großen Waller eine Chance haben zu wollen. In Relation zur Größe finde ich Welse halt nicht sonderlich kräftig, so ein Meterwaller ist an Spinngerät kein Gegner, zumindest im Vergleich zu anderen Fischen vergleichbarer Größe.

Das man gerade bei den Kleinteilen auf beste Qualität achten sollte finde ich übrigends auch, gerade da wird leider oft gespart... |kopfkrat


----------



## SchaLL&RauCH (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*



Ollek schrieb:


> Das hier nenn ich "Minimalistisch" :m (so gefunden im Netz)




naja, für meinen geschmack trägt sie dazu viel zu viel klamotten |supergri


----------



## Ollek (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*



Shimanomann schrieb:


> naja, für meinen geschmack trägt sie dazu viel zu viel klamotten |supergri



|rolleyes Das wurde ihr dann auch nahegelegt dieses zu ändern.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*

Geile Sache, wie der riesen Fisch die leichte Rute durchbiegt... :m


----------



## Ollek (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*

Und in Anbetracht einiger aktueller Diskussionen (Schwarzanglerthread) hätt ich es nun auch für meine Pflicht gehalten sie nach Ausweiss, Hakenlöser, Massband, Kescher und Fischtöter zu untersuchen.

Einen ausreichenden "Gimbal" hat sie ja dabei...|supergri


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*

Sau... :m


----------



## caddel (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*

Ist ja wenigstens ein Schaumgummiteil. Also Safe:q


----------



## SchaLL&RauCH (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Geile Sache, wie der riesen Fisch die leichte Rute durchbiegt... :m




ich glaub viel größer hätt er auch nicht sein dürfen, dann wären nämlich 20 cm mehr hebel fürn arsch |supergri

Oh gott Oh gott


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*

Verdammt, jetzt wird es aber echt Zeit für den Ferkelfahnder, bevor das hier noch ausartet!!! :m

Was sollen denn die Jungangler(innen) von uns denken? |kopfkrat


----------



## caddel (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Verdammt, jetzt wird es aber echt Zeit für den Ferkelfahnder, bevor das hier noch ausartet!!! :m
> 
> Was sollen denn die Jungangler(innen) von uns denken? |kopfkrat



Stefan, der ist doch noch im Urlaub. Oder? |kopfkrat


----------



## daci7 (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*

:vik: sturmfrei!


----------



## noworkteam (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*

woher weiss Du denn was die Gute gegessen hat ???|kopfkrat


----------



## caddel (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*



noworkteam schrieb:


> woher weiss Du denn was die Gute gegessen hat ???|kopfkrat




???????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## SchaLL&RauCH (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*



noworkteam schrieb:


> woher weiss Du denn was die Gute gegessen hat ???|kopfkrat




ist doch *******gal |supergri


Bitte dichtmachen :q


----------



## Honeyball (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Verdammt, jetzt wird es aber echt Zeit für den Ferkelfahnder, bevor das hier noch ausartet!!! :m
> 
> Was sollen denn die Jungangler(innen) von uns denken? |kopfkrat





caddel schrieb:


> Stefan, der ist doch noch im Urlaub. Oder? |kopfkrat



Denkste, caddel, der ist längst zurück und es hat ihm vor Empörung über die Ferkeleien hier fast die Sprache verschlagen|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Von wegen, "Bitte dichtmachen"...#d

Macht nur so weiter, damit ich auch hier zuschlagen kann...:q:vik::vik:


----------



## Andal (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*

Fragt mal Dr. Google, was er zum Thema Tenkara ausspuckt. Das ist anglerischer Minimalismus nach meinem Geschmack!


----------



## Ollek (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*



Andal schrieb:


> Fragt mal Dr. Google, was er zum Thema Tenkara ausspuckt. Das ist anglerischer Minimalismus nach meinem Geschmack!



Super Sache das, wäre für einige Gewässer hier sinnvoll.

Könnte man sicher auch mit leichten Stippen bewerkstelligen.


:m Weiter mit Ferkeleien...


----------



## Dart (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*

Back to the  Roots...... oder, wie ich das Angeln völlig neu erlebt habe.


----------



## Gunnar. (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*

Tja Reiner,,,,,,
Hm............... also............. Ich seh da eindeutig Nachholebedarf........in der Rasur.....|kopfkrat:q


----------



## TRANSformator (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Tja Reiner,,,,,,
> Hm............... also............. Ich seh da eindeutig Nachholebedarf........in der Rasur.....|kopfkrat:q



Ach Quatsch.....echte Männer können das so tragen, spart außerdem das lästige Klamottenwechseln.


----------



## SchaLL&RauCH (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*

tja gunnar, als berufsangler bleibt keine zeit für kosmetik 

MfG


----------



## gründler (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*

Angeln kann so schön sein man muss nur die richtige begleitung dabei haben.

http://www.glendevon.org/fishinggirls/index.html


----------



## Dart (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Tja Reiner,,,,,,
> Hm............... also............. Ich seh da eindeutig Nachholebedarf........in der Rasur.....|kopfkrat:q


Gunnar
Du bist doch jetzt nur auf die graziele, formvollendete Körperbeherrschung neidisch.
Mit meiner neuen Enthaarungscreme ist, seit geraumer Zeit, das Leben einfacher geworden.:m
Bis denne, Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Gunnar. (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*

Enthaarungscreme??.... Mönsch Reiner , du  hast die falsche Tube genommen!


----------



## Ollek (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*

Minimalistisches Angeln scheint in manchen Ländern ne Art Volkssport zu sein.

Daran sollten sich die "High Endler" mal ein Beispiel nehmen.

Man beachte die "Rollen"   Werkstofffragen werden dort sicher auch sehr hitzig Diskutiert.


----------



## Dart (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*



Ollek schrieb:


> Werkstofffragen werden dort sicher auch sehr hitzig Diskutiert.


Wobei die Jungs wohl vorher erst ausknoblen, wer als Haiköder geopfert wird.|bla:


----------



## Gunnar. (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*

An denen ist die Erfindung des Karpfenstuhls eindeutig vorbeigegangen.........


----------



## SchaLL&RauCH (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*

da wär mir en boot, bei dem sicherheit an erster stelle steht, dann doch lieber |supergri


----------



## Gunnar. (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*

Das ist ja Minimalismuß in der Höchstform. Meine Anerkennung!!


----------



## Dart (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*



Shimanomann schrieb:


> da wär mir en boot, bei dem sicherheit an erster stelle steht, dann doch lieber |supergri


Da fehlt doch nur noch ne Schirmhalterung.:k



Mit leicht erdigem Beigeschmack....abba höchst minimalistisch.


----------



## SchaLL&RauCH (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*

@gunnar

naja ich weiß nicht, mit dem e-motor hab ich so meine schwierigkeiten 

MfG


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*

Ah, Hegefischen |supergri


----------



## Gunnar. (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*

Also wenn da soviele Fische im Wasser sind wie Menschen.......... Traumbestand.........


----------



## nepomuk (3. August 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*

Der Gedanke an Anschaffungen die nur das Ziel haben, wenige Tage im Jahr meiner Begierde zu fröhnen, um zu einer denkbar ungünstigen Zeit Hechte fangen zu wollen,
veranlassten mich diesen Trööt ins Forum zu stellen.

Mein Equitment ist nicht unbedingt als minimal einzustufen,
aber das spielt bei dem Thema auch gar keine Rolle.

Viel mehr hätte es mich interessiert wer noch mit alten Geräten und wenig Ausrüstung eine möglichst breite Fischpalette beangelt.

Ein Ilexwobbler beinhaltet keine Fanggarantie:g


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (3. August 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*



nepomuk schrieb:


> Ein Ilexwobbler beinhaltet keine Fanggarantie:g



Ein Wurm zum Glück auch nicht...

Wenn es Garantien gäbe wäre es langweilig! :m


----------



## nepomuk (14. August 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*

@ Schleien Stefan,
ein Wurm kostet aber nichts.

Mann, da habe ich mich ja zum Gespött der Gemeinde gemacht.

Zum Dropshoten benötigt man weder das original Blei noch die Haken,
worin liegt der Unterschied zwischen Hecht und Karpfenruten?
Wieso brauch ich eine Grundrute?
Wozu gummierte Bleie?
Warum zentnerweise Boilies füttern?
Duft; Aromaessenzen, Bissanzeiger, Karpfenliege,
Abhakmatte, Karpfensack?

Viele Accessoires dienen in erster Linie dem Hersteller.
Wir lassen uns nur allzu gern von den angepriesenen Angeboten, den Blisterpacks der neuen Topköder verführen,
sicherlich manchmal auch ohne Ahnung von der Handhabung.

Seit meiner Kindheit fröhne ich nun diesem schönen Hobby
und habe in dieser Zeit einige Angelgeräte aufleben und 
sterben sehen.

Mit diesem Thread wollte ich keinem ans Bein pinkeln,
allerdings eine amerikanisierte Wegwerfmentalität 
hinterfragen,
welche einige unter uns,|kopfkrat
an sich nicht bemerken!

In diesem Sinn,
Swen


----------



## lorn (14. August 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*



nepomuk schrieb:


> @ Schleien Stefan,
> ein Wurm kostet aber nichts.
> 
> Mann, da habe ich mich ja zum Gespött der Gemeinde gemacht.
> ...



|good:


ich benutze meine ruten eigentlich für fast alles. die spinnrute wird dann mal als grundrute verwendet und die feederrute als matchrute oder umgekehrt. auch die rollen benutze ich eigentlich für alles. aber das liegt ganz einfach daran, dass ich mir nicht mehr angelzeugs kaufen kann...

leute die das geld haben, sollen sich den ganzen plünder doch kaufen. regt die wirtschaft an^^


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (25. August 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*

Hab mich auch neulich über minimalistisches Angeln unterhalten und kam zu der Einsicht, dass es sich dabei nur bedingt um billiger = minimalistischer handelt.

Ich glaube eher, dass das Minimalistische darin liegt, mit einer auf den Zielfisch angepassten Kombo an ein Gewässer zu gehen und gezielt Stellen zu suchen und zu beangeln, die man Kraft seiner eigenen Sinne als äußerst vielversprechend auserkoren hat. In der Fähigkeit, ein Gewässer "lesen" zu können, sozusagen.

Nicht minimalistisch sind demzufolge Karpfenangler, die tagelang säckeweise Boilies ins Gewässer kloppen, um danach noch nichtmal ihre ausgebrachte Montage unter Beobachtung zu halten. Ebenso Schleppangelei, Boote mit Echolot etc. Beim Spinnfischen kommt es drauf an. Tausende verschiedenfarbige und -förmige Köder zum Wechseln, erscheinen mir ebenso wenig minimalistisch das komplette "Abwerfen" eines Gewässers in der Hoffnung, dass irgendwo, irgendwas schon den Köder inhaliert. Aber ohnehin scheint mir die gezielt ausgebrachte Naturködermontage minimalistischer.

Mit der Ausnahme des Fliegenfischens bzw. des Spinnens am Forellenbach. Genau hier muß man mit geringerer Ausstattung und höheren Beobachtungs- und Angelfertigkeiten den Fisch suchen und zum Anbiss überzeugen. Dies scheint mir äußerst minimalistisch zu sein...


----------



## Rosi (26. August 2009)

*AW: Thread der Minimalisten*

Minimalistisch, ich denke das hat etwas mit dem Konsumtyp zu tun, nicht mit Geld, sondern mit Neugier nach etwas Neuem, mit Bequemlichkeit, mit Gruppendynamik in einer Anglergruppe, mit Marken, Werbung oder auch der persönlichen Kreativität.

Auch wer nicht auf die Euros sehen muß, kann minimalistisch sein, z.B. weil es bequemer ist, oder weil man nicht so viel schleppen muß, oder weil der Fisch eh immer auf die selben Gewichte oder Farben anspringt, oder weil...( er seiner Ehefrau die Ausgaben erklären müßte|supergri)


----------

